

Matti Makkonen, Finnish pioneer of texting tech, has died - giis
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-33324708

======
TranceMan
I am not sure how true this is but I remember reading an article about SMS and
initially it was designed for network operators to send diagnostic
information. It was designed to use the same transport as signalling - when no
signalling information was being sent - you could send a SMS - so essentially
was free for the operator to provide.

In the beginning it was thought that only technicians would utilize SMS
messaging [0]? The 'public' would all be using pagers to get their text.
Turned out to be the opposite. And a nice markup on each SMS sent still lines
the coffers for the operators.

0:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Short_Message_Service#Initial_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Short_Message_Service#Initial_concept)

